
Docs.rs – documentation hosting for the Rust ecosystem - dikaiosune
https://docs.rs/
======
dikaiosune
Very exciting! Per-platform docs (platform dropdown in the doc section), a
built-in source browser, a rendered copy of README.md (if present), semver
compatible URLs, documentation for previous versions, and probably other
things I haven't found yet. Looks like there's an about page under the "Rust"
menu:

[https://docs.rs/about](https://docs.rs/about)

------
steveklabnik
The backend is, of course, in Rust. :)

